# New here and fully recovered



## StevoBoylo (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this group and id like to share my recovery from PD,AD,DP and DR. First I think its great that everyone can come together and share there experiences to help others...I'll try not to make it too long ????

Im Stephen from Ireland living now in Vancouver. I am now 32years old and a Functional Diagnostic nutritionist/ Holistic lifestyle coach and personal trainer.

3 years ago I got my first panic attack from a stressful situation I got myself into. I moved to Vancouver to start my business as a personal trainer and ran into visa issues along with other complications that would have crashed my business leaving me no other choice but to head home. The first panic attack felt like it came out of nowhere. It hit me just one Saturday walking through the town with my friend while casually chatting.

I'll never forget that feeling of fright, I as convinced I was taking a heart attack. I just took off ran to the nearest hospital thinking this is the end. They gave me some drugs and sent me home and the next morning as soon as I woke I had a full blown panic attack again that led to a panic disorder 24/7.

After a few weeks of this the DP/DR and Anxiety disorder kicked in. as well as racing thoughts that left me scared of myself... every waking second was hell.

This went on for about 6months before I turned it around and started to make progress. I want to share with you what I done to recover and hope you get something out of it. Since recovering I am now a Functional Diagnostic nutritionist/ Holistic lifestyle coach and hope to be able to ad some tips on wellness and lifestyle to the group.

My Protocol

First my iPhone was full of audio books with the likes of Wayne Dyer, Tony Robbins etc. This stuff was always playing through out the day and these were my action steps.

1. Diet (Just eating real food..none of this processed shit)

2. Rest (sleeping in a pitch dark room no artificial light) I would drink a calming tea before and listen to relaxing sounds of nature on an app. My apartment ended up looking like a spa 

3. Movement (THIS IS HUGE) 
The brains main function is to perform complex movements. I went out to learn new skills so I could work on my focus, coordination and concentration. This would distract me and instead of been focused inward it start to move out.
I took up Handbalancing even though I had no interest at first now its a huge part of my life. I also started playing with photography, japanese calligraphy indoor rock climbing and I competed in Olympic lifting.

4. Stress reduction: This needs an individual approach but I would do what you can to clear up any stress you got going on in your life. You can do yoga,meditation and breathing drills...this is good stuff! Stress can be broken into 3 categories: Mental/emotional, Biomechanics and Chemical stressors. Eliminate as much in each area to give yourself a stress buffer.

5. Supplements: I try not to take too much but cover the basics such as Fish oil, Magnesium, Zinc and Vit-D

This is my protocol and I hope someone might gain something from it. We are all different but I feel these are the basics. Any questions do send them on.


----------

